# Help please to stop ADS on my Lenovo Yoga 2 Android tablet



## oniro (Aug 23, 2003)

Hello, 

I am saturated on every clear spot of my screen with abusive, intrusive ads. 
Could you please suggest me an effective adblocker, free or paid, to eliminate that plague ?.

Thanks for your insight.

Oniro


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

The Google Play Store has many. I use *AdClear*. I downloaded it from the web. It blocks browser ads, but also ads in many applications.

I also like *Adblock Fast*. It's only for the web browser.

Run a search for ad blockers in the Google Play Store and try some out. They're free.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You may also want to do a scan with a malware removal app like MalwareBytes to remove any installed apps that may be giving you the ads: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.malwarebytes.antimalware


----------



## oniro (Aug 23, 2003)

Pretty good advises and I thank you all . I myself use for years MWB but in this tablet seems not to be so effective. Also Adblock. I was also testing AdClear. The one I found that is absolutely destructive, is uBlock Origin.There never was anything like that . Where uBlock operates, the bad weed never grows again, so to speak....


----------

